# Lets see you arsenal!



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I had most of my lures spread out re-rigging leaders/hooks/crimps/etc...And my girl says "I bet you have more money I those damn lures than you do in my birthday and Christmas the last five years, don't you?" It would have made the best Snickers pause commercial ever! Anyway let's gets some pics flowing again of favorite lures and how they are fished. (Speed/postion(s)/leader#/hook/most common pelagic caught with it)

Mines is a MoldCraft Bobby Brown black/purple/sparkle with 200# Momoi and a 10/0 mustard SS J-hook wrapped in red electrical tape waging out the back of the skirt a eighth inch. This lure has caught me four white marlin a few bft/yft and piles of wahoo/dolphin filets.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

good topic. is that a bobby brown or a reel tight? I pull a reel tight, same colors in the next size up and big fish love it. Pretty sure I had a big bluefin crash it last year.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

TIM_G said:


> good topic. is that a bobby brown or a reel tight? I pull a reel tight, same colors in the next size up and big fish love it. Pretty sure I had a big bluefin crash it last year.


I stand corrected that is a reel tight. I get the two mixed up reguraly.


----------

